# Work Visa for Indonesia



## niniamhni (Sep 26, 2014)

I have been living and working as a Teacher for two different schools in Indonesia over the last year. My Work Visa was rejected again, so I have to stop working.

The Immigration say it's because of my nationality: Irish!!!
:fencing:
So, if I cannot work as a English Teacher here, what must I go under: any business?

Any suggestions or advice are welcome.

Any feedback is most welcome.
Cheers,
Niamh


----------

